

Show HN: Free, rated portfolios of freelancers from Odesk, Elance - kshilov
http://www.remoteyoda.com/

======
kshilov
We have worked with freelancers from Russia for about 6 years and have rated a
lot of portfolios and tested them on the real projects.

The quality of our Freelancers is like on toptal. If you tired of managing
freelancers by yourself we can do it for you.

More detail about it in the article: [https://medium.com/@serg_ezhov/the-
simpliest-way-to-grow-you...](https://medium.com/@serg_ezhov/the-simpliest-
way-to-grow-your-online-business-with-low-resources-5e3e92a52b18)

